# Mouse Over Fenster ohne Klick HILFE!



## Real_Warrior (26. Oktober 2002)

Hallo euch allen!

Ich habe ein Problem  
Ich möchte wenn ich über einen Lick mit dem Mauszeiger gehe ein kleines Fenster geöfnet wird (OHNE AUF DEN LINK ZU KLICKEN!) 

er soll nur erscheinen wenn ich darüber gehe was muss ich machen?
das habe ich schonma (nur ein Beispiel)

<a href="Besipiel.htm" onMouseOver="irgendwas('bla')" onMouseout="kill()">Bsp!</a>.

benötige ich die letzte Aufforderung? ab onMouseout?
Wie heißt die nötige Function:

<script>
function irgendwas('bla'){
window ...........? oder wie jetzt weiter bitte sagst mir hier ein BSP wie aussehen soll:

http://www.totango.de/privatkunden/index.php?goto=isdn_64K&nav=2 

Diese funktion bei "Dateinkomprimierung und Bündelund"
Das is absolut GENIAL und erspart viel Zeit ,man brauch weniger links!

bitte helft mir!

Mfg Warrior


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (26. Oktober 2002)

onmouseover='window.open("url","name",attribute)'

Danke für den Hinweis Geist ,aber da er eh einen Tooltip will kann ich ja einpacken


----------



## sam (26. Oktober 2002)

das teil was du meinst nennt sich "tooltip"...
streng mal google und die boardeigene suchfunktion an


----------



## Adam Wille (26. Oktober 2002)

TRT, deinen EventHandler solltest du resp. Anführungszeichen/Hochkommas nochmal überdenken... 

Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Oktober 2002)

z.b., (..das Multi- Einsatz-Script)  :


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
<!--
function MM_reloadPage(init) {  //reloads the window if Nav4 resized
  if (init==true) with (navigator) {if ((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) {
    document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight; onresize=MM_reloadPage; }}
  else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH) location.reload();
}
MM_reloadPage(true);
// -->

function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.0
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && document.getElementById) x=document.getElementById(n); return x;
}

function MM_showHideLayers() { //v3.0
  var i,p,v,obj,args=MM_showHideLayers.arguments;
  for (i=0; i<(args.length-2); i+=3) if ((obj=MM_findObj(args[i]))!=null) { v=args[i+2];
    if (obj.style) { obj=obj.style; v=(v=='show')?'visible':(v='hide')?'hidden':v; }
    obj.visibility=v; }
}
//-->
</script>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000">
<div id="Tooltip1" style="position:absolute; width:170px; height:37px; z-index:1; left: 270px; top: 136px; visibility: visible; background-color: #FFFF66; layer-background-color: #FFFF66; border: 1px none #000000"></div>
<a href="#" onMouseOver="MM_showHideLayers('Tooltip1','','show')" onMouseOut="MM_showHideLayers('Tooltip1','','hide')">Testlink</a>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Real_Warrior (26. Oktober 2002)

*DANKE*

schonma danke das ging ja richtig schnell ich werds ma probieren!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Oktober 2002)

Variante zwei: 

Tool-Tipps
Kennen Sie die gelben Textboxen die erscheinen, wenn man den Mauszeiger über eine Grafik hält? Diese Textboxen gibt es nicht nur für Grafiken, der Internet Explorer kann sie ab Version 4.0 auch bei Trennlinien, Links, Überschriften, Textblöcken, Formularen und Tabellen anzeigen.
Dafür gibt es das Attribut title="Ihr Text". Der HTML-Code für eine Trennlinie mit Tool-Tipp könnte zum Beispiel so aussehen:

<hr align="center" width="300" size="5" title="Hier kann ein beliebiger Text stehen">


Der Text darf bis zu 1024 Zeichen lang sein, mit ....


```
...Hinweis bei Beitrag von Sam!
```

Quellennachweis : http://www.guppi.de/tooltipp.shtml

[nachträglich editiert - danke für Hinweise von Sam]


----------



## sam (26. Oktober 2002)

quellenangabe? 



> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Der Text darf bis zu 1024 Zeichen lang sein, mit 	 erreichen Sie einen Einzug, mit
> einen Zeilenumbruch. *



Der Text darf bis zu 1024 Zeichen lang sein, mit & #09; erreichen Sie einen Einzug, mit & #10; einen Zeilenumbruch.
(Leerzeichen zw. & und #  löschen...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Oktober 2002)

Die Quelle ist mir nicht mehr bekannt, da ich die Info aus einer TXT auf meinem PC habe...

Dir ist die Quelle bekannt?


----------



## sam (26. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Die Quelle ist mir nicht mehr bekannt, da ich die Info aus einer TXT auf meinem PC habe...
> 
> Dir ist die Quelle bekannt? *


achso...
ja, mir is die quelle bekannt:
http://www.guppi.de/tooltipp.shtml


----------



## Real_Warrior (26. Oktober 2002)

*DANKE*

Also erstma es funktioniert danke!

Ich habe da mal noch 1,2 Fragen 
1.ten wie kann anstatt dem Hintergrund dieser Texbox eine Grafik verwenden?
background-color: ./bsp.jpgu
und ähnliches ging nicht!
2.Als ich für einen anderen Link genau das selbe nehmen wollte
(ha genau das selbe wie es beim ersten mal funktioniert hat) nur für einen anderen Link funktionierten beide nicht mehr sie blieben stehen und verschwanden nicht mehr muss ich den Script immer wieder neu schreiben? bzw den "großen" Script (die Function) vor den neuen Link schreiben?

Was meinen sie mit Einzug /Umbruch????


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Oktober 2002)

Nochmasl soory... mir war die Quelle wirklich nicht bekannt, da ich in meinen anfängen von HTML erlernen überall rercherchiert habe und daher ein seitenlanges Worddokument ( ja, nicht TXT *smile* ) besitze, das auschließlich solche Tipps enthält.

Und auch nochmal danke für die Korrekturen!


----------



## sam (26. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Nochmasl soory... mir war die Quelle wirklich nicht bekannt, da ich in meinen anfängen von HTML erlernen überall rercherchiert habe und daher ein seitenlanges Worddokument ( ja, nicht TXT *smile* ) besitze, das auschließlich solche Tipps enthält.
> 
> Und auch nochmal danke für die Korrekturen! *


niemand macht dir einen vorwurf  
hab nur gedacht, dass du die quelle vergessen hättest...

@warrior:
1.) background-image:url(bild.jpg);
2.) hmmm


----------



## Real_Warrior (27. Oktober 2002)

danke mal wieder euch allen es funktioniert @2tens:
also man muss ne neue Definition freigeben das lautet beim 2ten link:

<a href="#" onMouseOver="MM_showHideLayers('Tooltip3','','show')" onMouseOut="MM_showHideLayers('Tooltip3','','hide')"><center>Details</a

<div id="Tooltip3" style="position:absolute; width:170px; height:37px; z-index:1; left: 470px; top: 450px; visibility: visible; background-image:url(cool.jpg); layer-background-color: #FFFF66; border: 1px none #000000">

klaro?
achja fertig siehts so aus:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sodderclan/Member.htm

es gibt da noch was ganz wichtiges am besten ihr schaut euch das an es ist schwer zu erklären,wenn man auf die Seite geht is das Feld schon eingeblendet obwohl man nicht auf einen Link ging,wenn man nun auf einen anderen link geht wird das "Textfeld" nicht aktualliesiert!!! Nur wenn man von dem Link aus zu dem die Textbox gehört aus geht (is der letzte link den man mit dieser Funktion schreibt) werden die anderen aktualiesiert !
Ich brauch eine info wie man nun das ändert bzw. das es nicht glei am anfang gezeigt wird!

Danke schonmal!

Mfg Warrior


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Oktober 2002)

<div id="Tooltip1" style="position:absolute; width:170px; height:37px; z-index:1; left: 470px; top: 450px; visibility: visible; background-image:url(cool.jpg); layer-background-color: #FFFF66; border: 1px none #000000"> <p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:left'>

Zeile ändern:

<div id="Tooltip1" style="position:absolute; width:170px; height:37px; z-index:1; left: 470px; top: 450px; visibility: hidden; background-image:url(cool.jpg); layer-background-color: #FFFF66; border: 1px none #000000"> <p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:left'>


----------



## Real_Warrior (27. Oktober 2002)

DANKE

Ihr seid echte Helden es funktioniert  

noch was ganz kleines wie geht das die Textbox am Fusse meiner Maus erscheit?


----------

